# Progress?



## caravanman (Aug 7, 2021)

Maybe progress will not always be as expected!


----------



## Eric S (Aug 7, 2021)

I'd be curious what inflation-adjusted fares the passengers in the top photo were paying then. Not that it explains all of the changes, but last time I checked inflation-adjusted airfares (at least in the US) are much lower than in the 1970s.


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2021)

Air Travel Then and Now | Nomad Wallet


Was travel really better back in the day? Airfares now are much cheaper than they used to be; and service levels haven't really changed that much.




www.nomadwallet.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 7, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Maybe progress will not always be as expected!
> 
> View attachment 23856


Heh, heh, I'd like to see what happens in the upper picture when the plane hits some serious turbulence, and all that yummy gourmet food is splattered all over those well-dressed travelers. 

At least today, in a similar scenario, all you get is some pretzels flying in your face, and maybe some Coke stains. A good reason to always order Sprite.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 8, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Heh, heh, I'd like to see what happens in the upper picture when the plane hits some serious turbulence, and all that yummy gourmet food is splattered all over those well-dressed travelers.



I once flew on a very bumpy Piedmont Airlines flight from DAY to BOS and dinner was served. The entree was Vegetable Soup. That was quite a challenge to eat without getting the soup on me rather than within me.


----------

